# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Te snel klaarkomen

## TomR

Hallo,

Ik heb nu een relatie van 2,5 jaar met mijn vriendin. Ik zit echter met een probleem wat schijnbaar bij veel mannen/jongens voorkomt. Ik kom namelijk te snel klaar als ik seks heb met mijn vriendin. 

Ze zegt altijd wel dat het niks uitmaakt, maar toch van binnen zit het me niet lekker. Het voelt voor mij een beetje of dat we het alleen voor mij doen, maar ik vind het net zo belangrijk dat zij het ook fijn vindt. Ik kan haar wel klaar laten komen door te beffen, maar soms zegt ze ook "nah, hoeft niet meer hoor." Want voordat ik het condoom af heb gedaan heeft ze er denk ik geen zin meer in. Toen we net seksueel actief waren (ik ben 18 en zij 17, en we zijn allebij elkaars eerste) deden we het 2 - 3 keer per week, toen deed het probleem zich ook al voor, en nu doen we het hooguit 1x in de 2 maanden. Het lijkt wel of ze er geen zin meer in heeft, en daardoor krijg ik het gevoel dat het aan mijn "probleempje" ligt. 

Heeft iemand enige tips hiervoor? 

Alvast bedankt!

Groeten Tom

----------


## sietske763

dan neem je heel even liefdevolle pauze en doe het dan voor de 2e keer.......
dan hou je het zeker weten, langer vol.

Of: http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## Anomi-1944

Goed zo Sietske. En op die leeftijd?! Meer dan twee keer mag ook!
Wel niet als karwei zien, maar lekker bézig!!

----------


## prutsken

Hey TomR,

Er is momenteel een nieuw product op de markt dat hele goede resultaten boekt, hangt natuurlijk van persoon tot persoon af, maar is volgens mij wel het proberen waard.
Ik heb namelijk hetzelfde probleem gehad en ik moet zeggen dat het al stukken verbeterd is door dit product.
Stuur mij maar een mailtje als je meer info wilt.

----------


## paula22

Hei maakt u dont u zorgen lief, is het mooi gemeenschappelijk geen grote kwestie. U bent te jong zo het kan gebeuren ten gevolge van een soort van spanning, liefde die druk maakt, prestatie anixety enz., ik zou van naar advies is houden tijd dont wees in haast te nemen, brengt tijd met me voor weinig dagen door met uit heeft sex. Eet goed gezond voedsel, drankperceel van water en doe aan kegel excercise regelmatig voor een maand u zou moeten zien een positief resultaat.

----------


## fitvandaag

Oefening baart kunst, het probleem komt idd regelmatig voor.

Dingen die kunt doen zijn zoals al genoemd het vaker doen per keer, neem een pauze indien nodig tussendoor.
Andere methode kan zijn om eerst de hand aan je zelf te slaan, je snapt wat ik bedoel. 

Voor je vriendin, zou ik het met haar bespreken, op jullie leeftijd zo weinig sex is echt zonde joh. Daar kan het te leuk voor zijn.

----------


## marc20031966

Haha...., prachtig zoals vrouwen reageren. Ach, het geeft niet (maar ondertussern geeft het echt wel) en, ah joh, dan doen wij het straks toch nog een keer. PARDON!? nog een keer? Over het algemeen is de lust na het klaarkomen weg, over en dan is een tweede keer misschien de volgende dag, maar zeker niet eventjes later! Overigens is te snel(?) klaarkomen helemaal niet erg, drie keer stoten en, toen ik ooit sex had, ook ik kom/kwam klaar. Het is, van wat ik mij er nog van kan herinneren, als het eten van chocolade, zo heerlijk, je kunt niet stoppen, maar voordat je het door hebt is de chocolade op.

----------


## Rudolfus

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb nu een relatie van 2,5 jaar met mijn vriendin. Ik zit echter met een probleem wat schijnbaar bij veel mannen/jongens voorkomt. Ik kom namelijk te snel klaar als ik seks heb met mijn vriendin. 
> 
> Ze zegt altijd wel dat het niks uitmaakt, maar toch van binnen zit het me niet lekker. Het voelt voor mij een beetje of dat we het alleen voor mij doen, maar ik vind het net zo belangrijk dat zij het ook fijn vindt. Ik kan haar wel klaar laten komen door te beffen, maar soms zegt ze ook "nah, hoeft niet meer hoor." Want voordat ik het condoom af heb gedaan heeft ze er denk ik geen zin meer in. Toen we net seksueel actief waren (ik ben 18 en zij 17, en we zijn allebij elkaars eerste) deden we het 2 - 3 keer per week, toen deed het probleem zich ook al voor, en nu doen we het hooguit 1x in de 2 maanden. Het lijkt wel of ze er geen zin meer in heeft, en daardoor krijg ik het gevoel dat het aan mijn "probleempje" ligt. 
> 
> Heeft iemand enige tips hiervoor? 
> 
> Alvast bedankt!
> ...


He, Tom.
Er zijn twee manieren om voortijdige ejaculatie te voorkomen. Ik controleerde mezelf in de eerste methode.
1 - Kegel oefeningen.



> Bij de man kunnen de Kegeloefeningen de kracht van de ejaculatie versterken en het aantal samentrekkingen verhogen. De getrainde bekkenbodemspier kan ook gebruikt worden om een zaadlozing in kracht te verminderen, zodat 10 tot 20 minuten later een nieuw orgasme kan volgen. 
> 
> 1. Voer de KLEMOEFENINGEN van PC SPIEREN uit. Klem en laat weer los. Begin met een reeksen van twintig en bouw dit dan uit tot 100 of meer. Doe elke dag minstens 250 klemoefeningen de rest van je leven. Het doel is 1.000 klemmen per dag aan te kunnen.
> 
> 2. Oefen LANGE DRUK op de PC spier uit door deze dertig seconden vastgeklemd te houden, of in ieder geval zolang je vol kunt houden.
> 
> 3. Probeer IN STAPPEN de druk te verhogen: Klem en laat weer los. Hou dit een paar seconden vast en laat weer voor een paar seconden los. Doe dit een aantal keren opnieuw.
> 
> 4. OPWINDING PC OEFENING: Druk zo langzaam mogelijk de PC spier samen. Zodra je niet meer verder kunt samendrukken laat je los. Op een bepaald punt zal je de energie voelen die omhoog komt uit je spier. Concentreer je tijdens deze oefening door langzaam en diep adem te halen. Je hersteld hierdoor veel beter als je voelt dat je energie afneemt!
> ...


Ik ben in staat om de ejaculatie uit te stellen gedurende dertig minuten. Het belangrijkste is om dit te doen een paar honderd keer per set.

Zie ook http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## Siesz52

Ik denk dat het probleem van te vroeg klaarkomen in verreweg de meeste gevallen prima verholpen kan worden zonder pillen of rare hulpmiddeltjes. Het is namelijk vooral een probleem van de man die niet snapt dat echt lekker vrijen in feite de onmogelijke combinatie is van opwinding en ontspanning. Mentale en fysieke zaken die eigenlijk niet te rijmen zijn. Hoe zou je urenlang ontspannen met je liefje kunnen vrijen en neuken terwijl je zo geil als een aap bent? Nou, dat kan wel degelijk. Een van de dingen die daarbij van belang zijn, is dat de meeste mannen zelf niet echt durven te genieten, want ze denken altijd nog dat ze iets moeten presteren. Als je dat durft los te laten, ga je pas echt 'presteren.'

----------

